# Husqvarna 435



## Cliff R (Apr 26, 2009)

I picked up a Husky 435 a few weeks ago, new in the box. Finally had a chance to test it out. Plans are to get it well run-in and do some timed cuts and see how it compares to our Echo CS-400.

I ran the saw about 3 hours today, in some Beech and Cherry, which had been down for about 6 months. I'm am very impressed with this little saw. Looks like Husqvarna is starting to take the small/low cost saw market a LOT more seriously.

The carb settings were very, very close right out of the box. I added just a tad more fuel to keep the saw from running really high rpm's during the break-in period. Added a tad more oil to the mix as well.

Managed to put almost 3 tanks through it today, and just my initial impression of the saw tells me that's is got quite a bit more power and chain speed than the Echo CS-400. It doesn't really "grunt" quite as well, and prefers very high rpm's for most cutting.

I didn't put a tach on it today, but it's a really high rpm design, at least 13,500 if not 14,000, and no sign of any built in rev limiter. It's also the non-catalyst model, at least the fuel cap is grey and not green. No signs of needing a lot of help with exhaust restriction, so I'll probably leave it stock as I did the CS-400.

Next time out I have a couple of Cherry logs to cut up, that are long and straight. I'll do some timed cuts between the Husqvarna and the Echo and post the results......Cliff


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 26, 2009)

Funny you should bring up a 435, there was just a lengthy thread trashing them...


----------



## Cliff R (Apr 26, 2009)

Didn't see it, been out of town for the last week. 

Pretty hard to tell at this point exactly how well the 435 is going to serve us? I started a pretty big job today, clearing about 4 acres of woods with quite a few downed trees from recent storms. I plan on running the 435 quite a bit, but not really expecting any trouble(s) out of it. 

It's a far cry from a "Professional" model, but I'm already liking it better than the rebadged Poulan's Husqvarna used to offer......Cliff


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 26, 2009)

More or less, I think it goes to show that the problems the other person was having were a result of operator error.


----------



## Gizzard (Apr 28, 2009)

Cliff R, thanks for your follow up after getting the 435 and using it. 

I still haven't purchased one myself. May get it done in the next week or so. I haven't seen the thread bashing them either. Recent thread by Nikocker was a good review of his new 435. http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=95942&highlight=435


----------



## spike60 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cliff R said:


> Didn't see it, been out of town for the last week.
> 
> Pretty hard to tell at this point exactly how well the 435 is going to serve us? I started a pretty big job today, clearing about 4 acres of woods with quite a few downed trees from recent storms. I plan on running the 435 quite a bit, but not really expecting any trouble(s) out of it.
> 
> It's a far cry from a "Professional" model, but I'm already liking it better than the rebadged Poulan's Husqvarna used to offer......Cliff



The Poulan based models do still exist, but they are the 235/240. It's nice that Husky has come out with a good small light saw that is actually a Husky. Not everyone who wants a small saw wants a compromise in quality like the 136/141 and the new 200 series. The 435 will toast a 240, and it only costs $30 more. Kind of a no-brainer, right?


----------



## Gizzard (Apr 28, 2009)

spike60 said:


> The Poulan based models do still exist, but they are the 235/240. It's nice that Husky has come out with a good small light saw that is actually a Husky. Not everyone who wants a small saw wants a compromise in quality like the 136/141 and the new 200 series. The 435 will toast a 240, and it only costs $30 more. Kind of a no-brainer, right?



10-4 on the no brainer. I think the 235, 240 and the 435, 440 keep getting mixed-up in conversations. Husky and Stihl both have a lot of models to choose from and some confusion is bound to surface from time to time.


----------



## Motodeficient (Apr 28, 2009)

So the 435 is a Husky-made product? I asked about the 435 at my husky dealer and they said they didn't stock the smaller saws because they were poulan junk anyway....

I did see the 435 at lowes for $249 which seemed like a decent deal after reading Nikocker's positive impressions on it


----------



## Cliff R (Apr 28, 2009)

I bought ours off of E-Bay for $170 plus shipping, new in the box. Just a reminder, the carb settings were very, very close, but just a tad too lean on the "H" screw for my liking, at least for running in the engine.

The mixture screws are not easy to adjust, I hot formed a peice of brass tubing over one of them and made a home made tool, I also ordered the correct tool on E-Bay for $10, it is due in tomorrow.

The owners manual says that the 435, 435E and 440E have a 41cc engine, although the 440 is rated 2.4hp instead of 2.2hp.

It was mentioned that the piston part number is different between the 435's and 440, but not sure why or how that alone would account for the additional power. Some said it may raise the compression ratio, but the optional piston could just as easily have different openings on the sides as well as a slight dome to it, not sure? 

Here's what I do know.

The box the 435 shows up in says it's 37cc.

The serial number tag on the saw says it 41cc.

It is a high speed engine, not a "mid-range" engine, and is happiest in the upper rpm range. It still "grunts" OK, but the "X-Torque" logo on the side cover isn't showing me all that much, this saw flat LOVES to rev.

In any case, you will not be disappointed in the 435. I ran mine again this evening, up to about 7 tanks thru it so far, and it's only getting better. 

It shows up with a really good chain, almost too good, as it took several sharpenings before it quit wanting to grab so easily. Now that the rakers at a more desirable height to the cutting edge, it powers right thru large material effortlessly, even with the entire bar buried. 

Pretty darned impressive for a low cost saw. I've stayed clear of Husqvarna's "low" end offerings since buying a 141 in the 1990's. It was the biggest POS I ever owned, I swear that saw was possessed. Right out of the box the gas cap was cross threaded and took a BIG pair of pliers to get it tight enough to quit leaking, and off when it was time to fuel it up.

It just REFUSED to start without 25-30 pulls, hot, cold, warm, didn't matter. The oiler only worked when it felt like it, sort of like my oldest teenager, which isn't very often!

The carb just would NOT hold an adjustment, and it would almost always go into some sort of "vapor lock" condition in warm/hot weather, where it would stall out and not restart, or simply refuse to restart after shutting it down for refueling. It was fine in cool/cold weather, but NOT impressive anyplace for power, torque or cutting speed.

I couldn't get rid of that saw fast enough, and at the time did not know that Husqvarna had any association with Poulan at any level? 

I saw a thread on the 435 a few weeks ago, and decided to add one to the collection. So far she's a keeper, and the CS-370 and CS-400 are going to spend a LOT more time on the shelf!

As you can see from my line-up, I somewhat partial to Husqvarna saws, and glad to see they are putting some effort into this part of the market. The only thing we don't know about the 435 and it's cousins, is how well they are going to hold up in long term service? I take perfect care of my equipment, but I don't cut them any slack anyplace in the woods. These are tools and I have a LOT of wood to cut, over 200 acres on one peice of property alone to keep cleaned up. I don't have time to piss around with saws that are tempermental, troublesome, or underpowered, if they don't fit well into my line-up, they don't around here very long!........Cliff


----------



## Gizzard (Apr 28, 2009)

Motodeficient said:


> So the 435 is a Husky-made product? I asked about the 435 at my husky dealer and they said they didn't stock the smaller saws because they were poulan junk anyway....
> 
> I did see the 435 at lowes for $249 which seemed like a decent deal after reading Nikocker's positive impressions on it



Yea, the 435 is Husqvarna/made in Sweden.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah I'd be that other guy. that was/is so called "retarded". i payed 225 new for my saw at lowes and yes i broke the pull start, and yes i also broke a bolt in the chainbrake area. but i have a brand new saw now cause i guess lowes is nice enough to give me one after having another problem. this is deffinatly a husky saw or they just cast everything at the poulan plant with crowned H's. i wish i could adjust the carb on my 435 it seems as though there are some kind of caps on the L and H screws. Anyone see this?


----------

